# Protection Against Radiation Fallout...???



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello Everyone:
I can't believe there are No threads about "Radiation Protection" for our
beloved animals. Unless I missed seeing them...
Anyway, we are trying to take care of our Chihuahua along with our
selves incase Radiation from Japan would get across the jet 
stream/Radiation Fallout.

We are giving our Chi. KELP and I was wondering exactly how much
to give a 7 lb. dog. For now I'm just sprinking some on his food x2 daily.

Anyone know or have comments????
Would like hearing them.
Thank you, God bless. **HUGS**


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess I never really thought about it. Where do you live?


----------

